# Ballast help?!



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find this ballast? It supports 2 80 watt t5 bulbs. It seems to have a 2 pin input on one side and a 4 pin input on the other side. About 9 inches in length.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Try Eecol at 1st and Boundary. Or Gescan at W3rd. They have other branches if another one is closer to you. I suspect that the two pin side is for power and the four pin side goes to the lamp holders.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Most any electrical supplier will carry them. Wesco or Westburne maybe even Torbram. There should be locations in your city.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Still havent found one of these ballasts


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Albrite Lighting Limited

1371 Kebet Way, Port Coquitlam, BC V3C 6G1

(604) 945-9060 


I bought a case of actinic fluorescent tubes from these guys for almost the same price as TWO from my lfs and they were the cheapest LFS around

Good Luck

Douglas
‎


----------

